# Yellowstone Cauldron



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

With world politics it is easy to identify the possibilities for a world ending event. It is in the news and confronts us every day. People tend to forget this rock we live on is not stable and will not remain constant. I am seeing more and more reports about this lately. Yellowstone erupting would make for a very bad, long ass day. An eruption of this type would strain even the most prepared among us. Sustainability would be the issue without being able to grow crops and feed livestock. Together with the other disaster scenarios that would accompany a mega eruption this would be among the deadliest. Not a matter of if but when.

Yellowstone about to blow? 1 in 10 chance super-volcano will 'kill millions' | Science | News | Daily Express


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The thread title made me chuckle...until I looked and saw that caldera means cauldron...

"Yellowstone Caldera"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellowstone_Caldera


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, LOL, In my mind it is a cauldron. Just waiting to boil over. I think I have heard it both ways MM.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it occurs, no escape. One of those possibilities that there is not much one can do to have great long term survival chances.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just saw this article about the thinning of the bison herd in Yellowstone.

Officials agree to slaughter 600 to 900 Yellowstone bison this winter | Montana News | billingsgazette.com


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Reminds me of this





Thinking of the lyrics, the Indians were not so great stewards of the land.
When they killed all the buffalo,they simply moved to where more buffalo were
When they cut all the trees down, they moved to where more trees were
When they made the water poopy,they moved to cleaner water
When all the minerals were gone from the land,they moved..........


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This topic has to come up every 6 months or so.
This is one of those things that we just have to deal with the expectation.
We could be obliterated by a meteor at any time, "the big one" could wipe out all of Cali, and the Yellowstone supervolcano could cause global extinction.
It could happen tomorrow. It could happen two thousand years from now.
The wonderful life of humans on this little dirtball.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There's always an Arquillian Battle Cruiser, or a Corillian Death Ray, or an intergalactic plague 
that is about to wipe out all life on this miserable little planet, and the only way these people 
can get on with their happy lives is that *THEY DO NOT KNOW ABOUT IT*!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> There's always an Arquillian Battle Cruiser, or a Corillian Death Ray, or an intergalactic plague
> that is about to wipe out all life on this miserable little planet, and the only way these people
> can get on with their happy lives is that *THEY DO NOT KNOW ABOUT IT*!


Dammit Para...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This topic has to come up every 6 months or so.
> This is one of those things that we just have to deal with the expectation.
> We could be obliterated by a meteor at any time, "the big one" could wipe out all of Cali, and the Yellowstone supervolcano could cause global extinction.
> It could happen tomorrow. It could happen two thousand years from now.
> The wonderful life of humans on this little dirtball.


This is exactly the reason why humans must colonize places outside of our little dirtball. To escape the confines of our one tiny planet which is at at risk, is long term species survival.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the history and science channels. There are many natural disasters that could make for a bad day. People think cause nothing has happened in their lifetime it could never happen. Yellowstone is overdue.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I live in the Southern part of CA and when Mt. St. Helen in Washington state erupted we had ash on our cars for a week. I can only imagine the devastation from Yellowstone.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

dbl post


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

I have family within 100 miles of Yellowstone....
we joke about mom putting on her sunglasses,grabbing an umbrella'd drink,and climbing into a lawnchair and....
being unearthed 5000 years from now much like the folks at Pompeii


one must maintain a sense of humor about what one cannot control!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This topic has to come up every 6 months or so.
> This is one of those things that we just have to deal with the expectation.
> We could be obliterated by a meteor at any time, "the big one" could wipe out all of Cali, and the Yellowstone supervolcano could cause global extinction.
> It could happen tomorrow. It could happen two thousand years from now.
> The wonderful life of humans on this little dirtball.


Exactly. Part of my thinking in posting is there are just some things we can do nothing about. When you think about it how much control do you really have. Have a drink and enjoy life a little.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

10 years old but a good watch:


----------

